# Loggerhead Shrike and Others



## Clark (May 31, 2011)

Not on the list, and neither shrike species has been seen by us before, the Loggerhead Shrike was a pleasant surprise in Cape Coral.
Excuse the man-made objects. Barbed wire and thorns were scarce.

Loggerhead Shrike (Lanius ludovicianus)



















Red-shouldered Hawk (Buteo lineatus)






unknown









Thanks fo looking.


----------



## jjkOC (May 31, 2011)

Nice photos! Especially the ones of the hawk and dragonflies.


----------



## Shiva (May 31, 2011)

Great pics as ever Clark. On the third shot, that little modern dino seems to be telling you: 'Yeah! I've got you on my sight.''
Love these pics.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 31, 2011)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## etex (May 31, 2011)

Very cool pics! Thanks for showing us!!


----------



## Hera (May 31, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2011)

Cool!
The dragonflies are starting to come out around our pond now. I love them!


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice photo's and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 1, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Great pics as ever Clark. On the third shot, that little modern dino seems to be telling you: 'Yeah! I've got you on my sight.''
> Love these pics.




i thought it was saying, "what are _*you*_ lookin' at?"


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2011)

Common Moorhen (Gallinula chloropus)











Some decent 'pecker shots.

Red-bellied Woodpecker (Melanerpes carolinus)










Pileated Woodpecker (Dryocopus pileatus)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2011)

More excellent photos, Clark!

We have the Red-bellied woodpecker here, but I've never seen the red belly. Maybe ours only has some red on it's sides (and head).

We had a pileated here last year, feeding on our suet feeders. Lee was always afraid it's violent pecking on the tree that held the suet feeder would result in the tree's demise. We've not seen the pecker this year. They are magnificent birds.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2011)

cool! shrikes are one thing that i've never seen up here


----------



## jmelot (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm jealous of your moorhen sighting. What feet!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2011)

Bravo again!!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Jun 2, 2011)

unbelievable photos clark, as usual


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent photos!!!! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you.
The pics on this thread were taken near our lodging, and at 6 Mile Slough. Parking is a dollar per hour.
Sorry we didn't get the otters, need six feet to focus. 

Agkistrodon piscivorus


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2011)

Diamondback?


----------



## Ernie (Jun 24, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Diamondback?



piscivorus = fish eater... water moccasin, cotton mouth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ernie said:


> piscivorus = fish eater... water moccasin, cotton mouth.



Ah! The only snakes I know are the Garter and the Blue Racer.


----------



## emydura (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice shots. Love the woodpeckers. You don't get them here but I have seen quite a few species in Nepal. 

David


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2011)

Ooh, somehow I saw the snake but missed the woodpeckers! My favorites! Miss them from Massachusetts. We always heard the pileated but never saw one. Same with flickers (I know they aren't really peckers but…) caught a glimpse but never at the feeders. Mostly we had hairies, downies, and red bellies - with red heads - never understood why they were called red bellied, Dot! 

Great shots, especially the second one of the pileated!


----------

